# Ear, nose & throat texbooks?



## levic (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi, 
I'm studying in Denmark and I'm starting my ENT course next week. I've been told that all the danish ENT-textbooks suck, so I was wondering if any of you guys have any suggestions on american- or english ENT-textbooks?
#confused


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

the USMLE Step 3 first aid book has a good ENT section. Or even Cumming's ENT.


----------

